# media disconnected - no internet



## vtek (May 2, 2008)

I'm staying in a hotel for a few weeks and I am finding it impossible to connect to the Internet with my Windows 7 laptop. That is, I am connected to the unsecured WiFi but have no internet access. Everything in the device manager is fine and I've tried pretty much every solution to this kind of problem I could find on the Internet but nothing has worked. I have internet access only through my phone and my work computer, so posting any logs may be difficult though, hopefully, not impossible.

can anyone help?


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

It sounds like the problem lies not with your laptop but with the unsecured wifi provider... I.e the hotel. I would speak to them first as I imagine this isn't the first time they've had this issue reported to them and they may be aware of a 'quick' fix to get you working.


----------



## vtek (May 2, 2008)

Hi and thanks for the response. 

Unfortunately, that doesn't seem to be the case as all they were able to tell me is to turn my firewalls off. 
I think at the core of the problem is the media disconnected thing that comes up when I do an ipconfig query. When I attempt an ipconfig/release or ipconfig /renew it tells me it can't when the media are disco.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Turning your firewall [singular not plural or you have larger issues of program contention] is not a solution and is only done for testing purposes. Turn it back on.

Media disconnected message can be misinterpreted since usually only one interface among many is live..

Click the link in my signature and provide the requested info.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

are you sure you are connected to the CORRECT wifi network?


----------



## vtek (May 2, 2008)

Hi, there is no other network so the unsecured, wireless the hotel provides is the only one. it works fine on my phone.

here are the deets:

ISP - no idea and not sure how i can find out

broadband connection: wifi

modem: will check my laptop when i get back; router: no clue

anti-virus: was norton but now uninstalled so windows only now; firewall: windows.

i'll try to post the ipconfig /all and xirrus outputs later when i can, but that might take a day as i transfer them from the stricken laptop to the phone to the work computer.

thanks


----------



## vtek (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the patience. The computer is running a broadcom 802.11n network adapter. For some reason I can't attach files from my phone so will try tomorrow morning from the work computer


----------



## vtek (May 2, 2008)

alright, here goes. attached is the wifi inspector screenshot.

below is the ipconfig /all log:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : vtek
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsmx.fdxtended.com

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsmx.fdxtended.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11n Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 38-59-F9-B2-F5-18
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::dc95:717b:2229:b933%21(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.81.212(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.254.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 04 September 2014 18:13:30
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 04 September 2014 19:13:30
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.80.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.80.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 456677881
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-E6-02-31-B8-70-F4-AA-8F-DB
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.80.1
192.168.80.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Anchorfree HSS VPN Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-54-31-88-F9
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.hsmx.fdxtended.com:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------

